# Brauche Hilfe bei einem Ebenen Verlauf



## loNe (16. Juli 2004)

Moin, 

Ich möchte das gerne wissen, dass ich wenn ich z.B. einen Button habe das die Deckkraft im Verlauf nachlässt, wie bekomme ich das hin? Wenn ich das unter Fülloption > Verlauf mache da das wähle geht das nicht!


Mfg, Lone


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal du willst einen Verlauf von einer Farbe zu Transparent machen oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden? Habe dazu ein Tutorial geschrieben, welches du auf meiner Seite unter Photoshop - Grundlagen findest.

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## zovax (16. Juli 2004)

Falls es dir nicht geholfen hat:

- Für die Ebene wo der Button liegt eine neue Ebenenmaske erstellen
- Den Button mit einem beliebigen Auswahlwerkzeug selektieren
- Auf der Maske in der Auswahl einen Farbverlauf von weiss (voll deckend) nach schwarz (transparent) (oder umegkehrt) mit dem Farbverlaufswerkzeug erstellen.


----------



## loNe (16. Juli 2004)

Hmm, nunja bei mir wird das Schwarz, aber nicht transparent, ich glaube du weißt nicht so genau wie ich das meine. http://www.marvinspies oben im Banner, solche Buttons will ich, oder ist das garnicht ein Verlauf? An Shadow und Zovax so bekomme ich es auch nicht hin


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Das sieht mir nicht nach einem Verlauf aus. Einfach den Button so färben und die Ebenendeckkraft auf ca. 80% reduzieren. Der untere Teil wirkt nur etwas heller, da dort im Hintergrund auch eine etwas hellere Ebene ist.

Sonst: Wo liegt das Problem bei dem Tutorial? Damit könntest du das wunderbar machen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

